# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Biomimetics and Dexterous Manipulation Lab, Center for Design Research, Stanford University, Stanford, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - bdml.stanford.edu

youtube.com/bdmlstanford

twitter.com/bdmlstanford

Projects:

SCAMP - Stanford Climbing and Aerial Maneuvering Platform

MicroTugs

Human climbing with efficiently scaled gecko-inspired dry adhesives

Jumpgliding robot

----------


## Airicist

Perching UAV from Stanford University 

Uploaded on Apr 30, 2010




> Perching UAV from Stanford University, developed by Alexis Lussier Desbiens and Alan Asbeck. The UAV uses microspines to engage on asperities on the surface, and has a tuned suspension to absorb impact forces.

----------


## Airicist

Grasping without Squeezing -- Super Friction Gripper

Published on May 27, 2015




> This video shows our new conformal gecko adhesive film in action. It's super grippy yet not sticky at all. It behaves sort of like super friction. The video shows how the film can "palm" a basketball, yet still grab and release a balloon under its own weight. The work is being presented at ICRA 2015 and has been nominated for a best student paper award.

----------


## Airicist

Elliot Hawkes, David Christensen, Hao Jiang [a] - ICRA 2015

Uploaded on Jun 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Dynamic quadrotor perching

Published on Feb 19, 2016




> More details on our collaboration with UPenn's GRASP lab and UMD's AVL to make quadrotors perch on smooth vertical surfaces. From September 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Stanford engineers design a robotic gripper for cleaning up space debris

Published on Jun 28, 2017




> Researchers combine gecko-inspired adhesives and a custom robotic gripper to create a device for grabbing space debris. They tested their gripper in multiple zero gravity settings, including the International Space Station.






Gecko-inspired robotic gripper tested in microgravity

Published on Jun 28, 2017




> Researchers combined gecko-inspired adhesives and a custom robotic gripper to create a device for grabbing space debris. They tested their gripper in multiple zero gravity settings, including the International Space Station.
> 
> Credits:
> Stanford University/NASA Jet Propulsion Laboratory
> A robotic device using gecko-inspired adhesives can grasp and manipulate large objects in microgravity
> Hao Jiang, Elliot. W. Hawkes, Christine Fuller, Matthew A. Estrada, Srinivasan A. Suresh, Neil Abcouwer, Amy K. Han, Shiquan Wang, Christopher J. Ploch, Aaron Parness and Mark R. Cutkosky
> Science Robotics DOI: 10.1126/scirobotics.aan4545

----------

